# Grunting Noise?



## scissors (Jul 5, 2012)

Sometimes my rabbits hop around loose and make the grunt noise. Other times when I reach in their cage..its the grunt noise..Other times there are no grunt noises..What does this mean?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 5, 2012)

Sophie grunts when she's mad about something. If the cats get too close for her comfort or I pick her up. I think it is her way of saying "back off bub". I just kiss her nose and ignore it, which of course makes her angrier. She's learning grunting has no effect on me though. Since picking up happens right before we sit to snuggle watching tv and I give her snacks she is learning it's not so scarry afterall.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 5, 2012)

Brandy described the grunts from my bunnies too. lol Definitely a "back off bub" But, like Brandi, I've learned to ignore it and do what I need to do. Dobby, who's a year old now, who always "grunts or grumbles", knows he can complain, but he needs to be picked up at certain times. 

Luna, my "coming of age" doe, has always done the grunt. She's learning too, that she can complain but I still need to enter her crate, pick her up, and do what's necessary to make sure she's healthy.

Don't let the grunt stop you. Eventually your bunny will get the idea. And a nice reward afterwards does help get that point across.

K


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 5, 2012)

I've never heard a grunt from Agnes....are they loud?


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 5, 2012)

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> I've never heard a grunt from Agnes....are they loud?



Dobby and Luna's are not that loud. It's like a child talking back to you under their breath.

K


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 5, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> *agnesthelion wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I've never heard a grunt from Agnes....are they loud?
> ...


:yeahthat:at least towards me. If it is to the cats it is louder and she charges. I think if the cats didn't run she could potentially nip at them. She knows that she can't get away with that attitude towards me. I would have to kiss her all over if she did that!


----------



## housetb (Jul 5, 2012)

Babs, my female mini-rex, grunts all the time. She just has a bad attitude! 

My wife and I ignore it all the time, but typically that does not stop her. She always hops away from us when we try to pick her up, and that is usually accompanied by the grunt. There are times that we have heard her grunt so loud that it almost sounds like a bark. HAHA! So depending on the rabbit, the grunt could be soft or loud. 

I feel that most rabbits will grunt when they are displeased, but won't really do anything to you if they know you are the boss. 

On the other hand, though, our dutch bunny, Rupert, grunts when we play with him. If we put our hand in front of him and just move it around on the ground, he'll lunge forward and grunt a little bit. Then he nudges his head under our hand so we can pet him.


----------



## wendymac (Jul 5, 2012)

My Rosa doe grunts loudly. And charges the door when you open it. And is an all-around grumpy arse. LOL You get her out of the cage, and she's fine. She's either stopped doing it lately or it's just like background noise and I don't even notice, because I haven't actually heard it in a while.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 5, 2012)

The only one that grunts is Lille when I'm reaching into to her hutch--then she comes over and nuzzles my hand wanting to get a "rubbing". She is a silly girl. A couple of ours are thumpers, which pretty much means the same thing.


----------



## SweetPeasMom (Jul 5, 2012)

Sweetpea grunts but she is telling me that **wink wink** she find my hand sexy...Her grunts in translation: hello sexy you come here often! lol:bunnydance:


----------



## MagPie (Jul 5, 2012)

I get a few grunts when I am not being fast enough with a treat and it's usually only when he's being fiesty. Every time Harvey grunts at me it just makes me giggle and think it's just too cute. It's hard to take his tiny baby face seriously haha.

Ooooh he does grunt at my fat cat when the cat has annoyed him. That usually involves Harvey chasing the cat and grunting until he has treed the cat on his cat tree. The cat usually deserves it tho.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 6, 2012)

Harriet grunts when she's mad at me (if I've left her in her cage too long, picked her up when she doesn't want to picked up, invaded her space). She also grunts at the dog.


----------



## Rescuemom (Jul 7, 2012)

Haha. So THAT'S what Crush did to me the other day! I was putting him back in his cage when he wanted to be hopping loose and he grunted at me and tried to kick his feet. I thought maybe I was hurting him but I didn't hold him any differently than normal. He just grunted and tried to escape cause he didn't want to go in his cage. 'Back off bub' sounds bout right.


----------



## KaliQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Sherbotsky grunts and pushes at her cage door. I've been working on ignoring it and not letting her out until she backs off and calms down a bit. Based on the context it seems like a "let me out, Mom!"


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 10, 2012)

I should get a video of Beyonce. She is always grunting. Especially when I have to pick her up and breed her. She is so moody. She only bites at the bucks during breeding and never me. But I also ignore it and she just grunts away but then runs back to me for ear rubs. Oh my sweet beyonce lol


----------

